# Help - electronic handbrake won't release!



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yesterday there was a thread in the Mk3 section with the above title.

Now it is not there. When I search on my posts in the Mk3 section, that topic is top of the search list but clicking on the topic title gets a message that says, "The requested topic does not exist".

What have you done with it? :?:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I can't see it anywhere... perhaps OP deleted it??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bloody hell t3rbo a blast from the past

There's been posts disappearing then reappearing for 2 days now :roll: :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've heard of post disappearing and re-appearing but moderators is a new one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Robb,

Good to hear from you . How's things? You sticking around? 

For you and anyone else interested I've been finding out what's been going on recently which at last answers some of the issues and I've been involved with some myself regarding the things I deal with here.

There's been a lot going on in the background. In reverse order:

The email issue has just been fixed which needed updated settings and I believe the missing posts issue has been fixed too. That's a server synching issue where one server stores posts but another, supposedly replicated, fails to synch and if you connect to that one your posts don't appear because they are on the other one. When it re-synchs they re-appear.

The issues unfortunately came at the time of an office move over the last few days which has meant there were a lot of other issues to deal with and so it took longer to resolve.

Before that there was GDPR and also https which both required a lot of work and cookies were affected which caused time out issues. That should have been fixed anyway.

The owners have rather a lot of forums with over 600 websites and these issues often needed tackling together which has caused resource issues.

Sorry for the problems. It's caused me a lot of issues with support too. Hopefully that's the worst of it over and other outstanding issues can now be addressed.

Regards,
John


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the update John... yes hoping to be around a bit more


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> Thanks for the update John... yes hoping to be around a bit more


Excellent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> yes hoping to be around a bit more


Sounds marvellous Robb 8)


----------

